# Phase Evolution ALIANTE 12 NEO Subwoofer



## Yuwei (Jan 21, 2016)

Technical Data
Load capacity RMS/ max.: 450W/900W
Impedance (nominal): 2 x 2 ohm
Frequency range: 18 - 300 Hz
Response: 87.9dB / w / m 

Search Phase Evolution ALIANTE 12 NEO Subwoofer


----------

